# Fuji SL-1



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I just bought a 2007 SL-1 frame and can't find the BB width. Does anybody know what size BB I need for it? I have an english threaded and BB30.

I'm excited for this bike. It looks sharp and I'm getting new training wheels with it. I just have to move the components from my old and now destroyed frame over.
View attachment 282690


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

*BB width.*

just happen to have mine with me today from riding this morning...
68mm.

what size is yours sm/md? looks the same as mine, what are you building it up with? 
these build into a nice lightweight bike.. nice ride as well.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for that. I thought it was 68 mm but I just needed to be sure so that I have the right BB. It's english threaded, correct?

It will get Ultegra shifters and FD then Dura Ace RD and crank. I'm getting some new Mercury Cycling alloy training wheels to go with it. For race day I have some Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's that came with my Plasma. Check out Mercury Cycling though. They make some nice wheelsets and I've been considering scalping the Mavic's so I can put that money towards getting a set of these. Some of the guys around here ride those and I tried them out. They're pretty nice.


Is the ride very harsh on the Fuji? Some things I've read have said that it is. I'm considering trying to flip it because I got it really cheap but I'm leaning towards building it up this weekend. I should get it in tomorrow...


----------



## derrgti (Nov 22, 2008)

No problem, and yes english treaded.. 

that should make a nice build, ive got mine built with Full Dura Ace 7800 groupo and American Classic Sprint 350s, I have a set of Reynolds carbon clinchers but i took them off.. to affraid of destroying them and I prefer the aluminum brake track.
I have looked at the Mecury wheels before, they are nice.. a good alternative to some of the higher priced wheels in the market for sure.

my two other bike are Ti and Steel so yes this on is stiff compared.. but not quit as harsh as aluminum, but in turn it is a very responsive frame.. with the Carbon wheels the ride was somewhat smoother, then the AM Classics.. the only real comparison I can give for a carbon road frame is the old Trek 5500 OCLV, it's stiffer than that but more lively feeling which I like.
I would deff suggest riding it and giving it a try unless you just have other bikes and dont think you will ride it.. I got mine on the cheap to from a buddy and just threw it togther with extra parts, but now i ride it probably 90% of the time..
there is a post further down the page that has a pic on mine posted in.. 



Used2Run said:


> Thank you for that. I thought it was 68 mm but I just needed to be sure so that I have the right BB. It's english threaded, correct?
> 
> It will get Ultegra shifters and FD then Dura Ace RD and crank. I'm getting some new Mercury Cycling alloy training wheels to go with it. For race day I have some Mavic Cosmic Carbone SL's that came with my Plasma. Check out Mercury Cycling though. They make some nice wheelsets and I've been considering scalping the Mavic's so I can put that money towards getting a set of these. Some of the guys around here ride those and I tried them out. They're pretty nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

Your bikes looks pretty nice. I'm most likely going to build this up. There is a chance I'm getting a frame for free, and if I do, this may sit in the closet until I accumulate enough parts to build it up. Until then, I think I'm going to ride it for a few weeks and give it a good evaluation before I make an rash decisions and decide to sell it. I could definitely get more money for it than I spent for it though.

As far as wheels go, I really think carbon wheels ride nice. My Mavics were amazing over the weekend when I ran them on my aluminum cross bike in a road race. Like you, I don't want to wear them out though so they'll sit on my TT bike when I'm not racing.


----------

